# Applications out



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

2008 ND Gun Applications are now out. Good luck everyone! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

big cutback in the number of tags.....1/3 less than last year.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

They say the Pronghorn numbers are down about 1000 from last year. I have 3 preference points from 1A so hopefully I'll get lucky.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i have 4 points for 11A so i better be gettign one!! if not there always my wyoming trip i make yearly. :beer:


----------

